# martin slayer???



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

what do yall think of martin slayer, found good deal for one in AT classified ads?
i am most concerned about how smooth the draw is and how much torque the bow has when you shoot?


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

anyone???


----------



## themoneyshot$ (Oct 4, 2006)

Does it have the cat cams?


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*Slayer*

I have 2 Slayers w/ cat cams. They are very smooth and solid on the shot. Some think the draw is a little rough, but a little tuning smooths it right out. Very fast. I can shoot a 2512 @ 408 grains(100grain) tip, 61 lbs and 29" draw and get over 280fps. It is as accurate as you can aim. Excellent bow and was disappointed when it was discontinued this year. Oh well.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

*slayer*

i 2 own a 08 slayer x . bow has agressive draw curve but other than that bow flat out shoots! super fast 70# 29" 342fps oh yeah forgot to tell u broke limbs w/2000 shot on bow that less than 8mths old martin replaced them w/ wrong limbs 09 limbs ? looks kinda crappy! going to put on barnsdale limbs seeing how martin failed me!!!


----------

